# London Broil



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Grilled a London Broil for dinner tonight, had it marinating in dry red wine, garlic, soy sauce, and fresh ground pepper since Wed.
Homade potato pancakes to go with it.

http://img144.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 28fp0.smil


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Looks good Puff!  Tell me more about them homade potato pancakes..


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Looks good Puff!  Tell me more about them homade potato pancakes..


I make them a little different then Mom.
There is no written down recipe.
Potatoes
Onion
Egg 
Flour
Salt &Pepper

Take a grater and grate the potatoes & onion on the shread side of the grater(Mom uses the smaller "I don't know what it's called" side)
I rinse the shredded taters in cold water till the water is somewhat clear.
Add the egg(It depends on how many potatoes you use, kind of like a meatloaf) salt & pepper.
Add just enough flour to soak up the juice(about 2Tbls.).
Fry in oil of your'e choice, I use Olive Oil, it makes them crispier.
Sour cream on top :!:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the sounds of that Puff.  Thanks!  =P~  You might consider adding that to the recipe forums below.


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2006)

I love potato pancakes.  Everything looks great puff. =D> 
Whatever cut of meat you actually had.  Looked like round.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Nice job Puffy boy! I quit buying london broils here after I found tri tips. Couple of bucks more but it isn't tough and chewy.


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I love potato pancakes.  Everything looks great puff. =D>
> Whatever cut of meat you actually had.  Looked like round.


It was top round  
It was really tender  
Must have been the wine #-o 

I agree Nick, I have 4 more Tri Tips in the freezer :!: 
You told me to stock up, and i'm glad I did :!:

That is one fine cut of meat =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

I marinaded loin back ribs this past weekend in a red wine marinade and didn't care for the taste. I think I might have left them in it too long.


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I marinaded loin back ribs this past weekend in a red wine marinade and didn't care for the taste. I think I might have left them in it too long.


It's the first time I used the wine.
It wasn't that bad......maybe a little bitter.

Maybe try the Tri Tip next, i'd sure hate to screw up the taste on that one #-o
I don't think that even needs s&p :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, stupid me, I was reading one of Rachlin's books and he mentioned about marinading the ribs so I gave it a try. Won't do that again.


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah, stupid me, I was reading one of Rachlin's books and he mentioned about marinading the ribs so I gave it a try. Won't do that again.


Raichlen....you bastard :-X




I hope he doesn't read this :razz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. Spell Check! I got my point across didn't I?


----------



## The Missing Link (May 25, 2006)

puff looking good, =D>  I guess that chargriller working out for you.


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. Spell Check! I got my point across didn't I?[/quote:60wn6lzv] 
I am not Mr. spell check, I had to go get the book #-o

Yes you did :!:


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> puff looking good, =D>  I guess that chargriller working out for you.


The Griller is the best M.L. :!: 
I used the gasser for dinner


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 26, 2006)

Nice hunk of meat there Puffy!  Finney's right about the cut of meat! 8-[


----------



## Finney (May 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nice hunk of meat there Puffy!  *Finney's right about the cut of meat!* 8-[


Of course. :taunt:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 26, 2006)

Nice looking hunk o cow there Puffster. =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## DaleP (May 26, 2006)

It all looks good, but the potato cakes really sound great.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

I think i'm about to learn something knew.
It said London Broil on the "package", isn't it supposed to be Top Round? 8-[


----------



## Finney (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I think i'm about to learn something knew.
> It said London Broil on the "package", isn't it supposed to be Top Round? 8-[


You must have forgotten my "London Broil" rants of the past.  London Broil is a method of cooking... not a cut of meat.  Do a search of the site and you can see some past disscussions.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember now, then why do they mark it on the package as a London Broil. It's not cooked yet :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they can charge you more!


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those bastards :-X


----------



## Finney (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right


----------



## cflatt (Jun 21, 2006)

couldnt help but re-open this thread after seeing this





quality isnt the best...what can I say..it was a phone camera


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> couldnt help but re-open this thread after seeing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF?!?!?!?!?*
Now they're calling turkey, "London Broil"?!?!?!?!?!? ](*,)


----------



## cflatt (Jun 21, 2006)

thats why thats the emergency items only grocery store for me


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> thats why thats the emergency items only grovery store for me


 :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Boy them English sure know how to eat.....or broil


----------

